# Please name my Chihuahua puppy



## Luna1978 (Mar 26, 2011)

I've had her over a week but can't decide on a name, shes a lilac smoothcoat chihuahua bitch, please help.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Lila.... Lilo?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awww shes cute:flrt: I would call her Opal


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

My sister has a chihuahua and, to be honest I was always very stereotypical about them and, never really liked them but, since my sister has had hers I must admit they are great dogs.
They have the best personality of any dogs I have ever seen, plus they are quite cute.

Anyway my sister called hers chloe which, I think is a pretty good name.
Or butch. LOL just kidding.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw! :flrt: She's gorgeous and what a lovely colour!"

What about Kisha - it's slavic for rainfall.
Or Sorcha - it's irish for radiant/bright.

You need a special name for a beauty like that.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lilly : victory:


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Ratty......coz anything smaller than a cat is a rat ;-)


----------



## SaltyTurtle (Jul 25, 2011)

_*Fudge*_


----------



## LeopardGeckoss (Aug 5, 2011)

what about lexi


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I like Sorcha as well, I used to loan a horse called that, I also like Rouscha.

I've had a rough collie and a trotting horse called Rouscha over the years and never ever come across another pet with that name......my friend did 'steal' the name for her daughter though a few years ago!


----------



## SaltyTurtle (Jul 25, 2011)

Blah, Blah, blah, horse, blah, ancient celtic god, blah, roman sea emperor, blah blah, zulu for porcelain, blah....

_*Fudge:notworthy:*_


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I like:

Abella
Adriana
Antonia
Carmela
Carmen
Chica
Chiquita - Little one, I love this for a chi as it's Spanish and everything.:flrt:
Izebelle
Lola
Maria
Nina

-Elina 


Elina is my name, not part of the list but it's a type of butterfly if it takes your fancy hehe.


----------



## SaltyTurtle (Jul 25, 2011)

Copy & Paste if you think the dog's a _*Fudge!*_


----------



## SaltyTurtle (Jul 25, 2011)

_*Fudge:gasp::no1::notworthy:*_


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I say Coco


----------



## SaltyTurtle (Jul 25, 2011)

hippyhaplos said:


> I say Coco


:mf_dribble: I'm awaiting the obvious next post... Toffee. :lol2:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Belle


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Maggie
Maisie
Pepper
Bonnie
Chloe
Star
Magic
Inca


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Annabelle
Isobelle
Lilly
Channel


out of names...


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

Tinkerbell, Precious or Charm 
VERY cute :flrt:


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

I like Lola or Roxy x


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

I would call her 'Mine'!!:mf_dribble:

Seriously gorgeous!!
Looks like a Pixie or Trinket to me!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Minnie Lola!
Midge
Lila
Leila
Tinker
Poppy
Fidget
Itsy
Bitsy
Pixie


----------



## Luna1978 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow what a response already, I like a lot of your name suggestions but please keep them coming  My other 2 chihuahuas are called Wolfie & Casper. They're a fantastic breed all with their own little or big personalities. Wolfie is bold and entertaining, Casper is reserved and watchful whereas puppy is quite outgoing and brave as well as gorgeous  xx


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

She's very cute... Looks like a Minx, so I'm gonna go with that  Or Minxy.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

tater...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Jewel


----------



## Luna1978 (Mar 26, 2011)

Another Chihuahua lover :2thumb:
More names please :flrt:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Devon
Lois
Ella
Bella
Belle
Fen
Flik
Fliss
Spook
Mim
Mouse


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

Tallulah (or Tallulah-Belle)
Princess
Coco-Chanel
Lola
Angel
Mila


----------



## Luna1978 (Mar 26, 2011)

What do we think of Mistie?
Her KC name is Lavender Mist


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

What about Lavinia???


----------



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)

How bout "Coco Peaches." Reflects on her coloring.


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

my 3 are Booboo Delilah and Pog
I think she looks like a whisper or Flossie you cant call her Tallulah coz my big fat Tibetan terrier is called Tallulah belle lol,there is always Twinkle  thats my Lowchens name but its soooo pretty,shes a Flossie :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Ame short for amethyst to reflect her colour
Lulu
Mysty
Twinkle
Minnie
Layla


----------



## Luna1978 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm liking Amy, I'll put my short list up in a sec


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Saffy, short for sapphire


----------



## Luna1978 (Mar 26, 2011)

Angel
Buffy
Coco - but is this a boys name???
Coco Peaches
Eva
Jade
Karma
Lily
Mistie
Nina
Opal
Pixie
Princess
Saffy
Star
Stella


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i think either fudge or ... KILLER :lol2:


----------



## Luna1978 (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Luna1978 (Mar 26, 2011)

123dragon said:


> i think either fudge or ... KILLER :lol2:


Lol, I almost named my White chi Killer


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Luna1978 said:


> Lol, I almost named my White chi Killer


i know some one who called their dog "suicide" as well lol


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

my chi x shitzu is called Bingo but we mainly call him Big Boy : victory:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Mistie is a pretty name <3


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

Did you decide on a name?
She is soooooooooo cute!! :flrt:


----------



## mattsdad1701 (Feb 24, 2011)

Always liked the name Mistral


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Lady Arcanenza


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I like the OP's suggestion of Mistie for her KC name Lavendar mist. Ordinary dog name rather than a silly name cause she is a wee little dog.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

i vote milly or lily


----------

